#  Schulmedizin >   Belastungstest für Verbeamtung >

## Beamtentest

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt hier richtig bin, aber vielleicht kann man mir hier aus fachlicher Sicht etwas erklären. 
Kurz zu mir: männlich, 46 Jahre alt, 187cm groß, inzwischen "nur" noch 160kg schwer (seit 2-2016 22 kg weniger) 
Zum  Zwecke der Verbeamtung habe ich eine anstehende medizinische  Untersuchung und da mein BMI über 30 liegt, wird ein Belastungstest  abverlangt.  Vorgabe ist:  _Body-Mass-Index (BMI) kleiner als 18 und größer als 30 kg/m² bei unzureichender körperlicher Leistungsfähigkeit (7). 
(7) => Als Leistungsminimum gilt eine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit von PWC max = 1,5 W/kg Körpergewicht bei
einer ergometrischen Ausbelastungsherzfrequenz von 220 minus Lebensalter in Jahren_ 
Auf  mich bezogen bedeutet das ja (soweit ich das verstanden habe),  ergometrische Belastung bis auf mind. 240W bei Herzbelastung von etwa  Puls 174. 
Nun, ich trainiere das jetzt seit einiger Zeit und  schaffe auch inzwischen die geforderte Minimumgrenze von 240W (etwa nach  12 Minuten), dabei beginne ich bei etwa 50W und alle 2 Minuten wird  dann entsprechend gesteigert, Trittfrequenz dabei etwa 65/66. 
Mein  Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht über einen Puls von max. 144 komme,  egal wie lange ich trete und spätestens nach 15/16 Min. machen bei mir  die Muskeln zu, da geht nix mehr (mangelnde Kondition...). Während der  Belastung leide ich nicht unter größerer Atemnot, klar bin ich außer  Atem, aber ich falle nicht vom Rad. 
Spätestens nach 5 Minuten ist mein Puls wieder knapp unter 100. 
Die Blutwerte sind alle gecheckt und ausnahmslos in den jeweiligen Normbereichen.  Nun meine Frage an die Fachleute: 
Muss der maximale Puls erreicht werden, damit so ein Belastungstest gewertet werden kann?
Worauf wird das Augenmerk gelegt in der Auswertung?
Was kann ich tun, um diesen max. Puls zu erreichen (sofern dieser zum Bestehen des Belastungstestes wirklich erforderlich ist)? 
Kann mir dazu jemand ein wenig Erläuterungen geben? 
Vielen Dank vorab.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
also mit diesem Belastungstest für Beamte kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
Aber aus medizinischer Sicht ist die Herzfrequenz völlig in Ordnung. Vorallem dass sie relativ schnell wieder unter 100 Schläge/Minute ist. Es wird sicher kein Maßstab sein, dass Du 174 Schl/Min. erreichst. Aber erklären kann ich es nicht. Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn Du Dich an einen Sportmediziner wenden würdest. 
Viel Erfolg 
LG gisie

----------


## Beamtentest

Hallo, 
super, aber das ist doch mal eine Aussage. 
Also das schnelle "runter fahren" ist gut, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere?!

----------


## gisie63

Hallo, ja die schnelle Reduktion der Frequenz ist sehr gut!
Was ich nicht erklären kann und auch nicht verstehe, ist, dass die Frequenz unter Belastung nicht weiter rauf geht. Und Du dabei auch keine Atemnot hast. Wenn es eine Art Notbremse wäre, um das Herz vor Überlastung zu bewahren, dann wäre da wirklich Atemnot vorhanden. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich da ja. Deshalb der Rat zum Sportmediziner.
Hat der Hausarzt denn ein Belastungs EKG gemacht? Etwas besorgniserregendes wäre da auch sichtbar.
LG gisie

----------


## Beamtentest

Wie gesagt, ich bin beleibt und daher recht ordentlich außer Atem, da ja auch nicht gut konditioniert, aber das würde ich nicht als Atemnot bezeichnen, denn ich kann normal ein- und ausatmen, aber mit höherer Frequenz, mehr nicht... 
Aber danke für Deine Sichtweise.

----------


## gisie63

Ich sehe die Herzfrequenz unter Belastung auch nicht als gefährlich oder krankhaft an. Bei Spitzensportler verhält sich das genau so. Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber zu der Kategorie gehörst Du vermutlich nicht.
Alles Gute 
gisie

----------

